# The post i thought i would never make



## Sk94 (3 Feb 2016)

Edit - check reply 5 



Last week I made a post regarding my shoulder and how I had surgery (labrum repair on my left shoulder) 

Now just a few days afterwards I began training for basic.. Mind you I've haven't been as active in the gym since starting my current job. So I went out for a jog at 3 in the morning, ran by my park and thought hey I'll be doing monkey bars at basic should also practice a few of these. Once doing that, I got the bright idea to do a Kipling pull-up (I use to do these a lot last spring - summer). I did a few and kept on going with my jog

Once I came back inside the house from the cold my body began warming down and I began feeling a sudden pain in my shoulder, i could still lift it no loss of motion and no extra pain lifting it in different directions just pain deep inside the shoulder.

I called my boss and told him I'd like to lay off from the heavy lifting and he said I'd need a doctors note so I went to the ER and got it checked out, doc asked if it came out I said no, checked strength, was fine. Told me ive sprained it and it's inflamed and to take some ibuprofen. Took and X-ray and no chipped bone, but no MRI done and that would only tell what had happened 

I was scheduled for an medical today but called yesterday and cancelled it while also closing my file until I figure out what the situation is with my arm so I can tell the med tech the right info.

I'm meeting with my physical therapist today to discuss and go from there and also have an appointment booked with my family doctor. 

If by chance I find out I've torn my rotator cuff again and will be needing surgery will I still have a chance at getting into the military? Ive already had a labrum repair on the same shoulder in 2011

Or if my physical therapist recommends I start rehab again

I'm sitting here just shooting myself in the foot because of how stupid I was to try that pull-up without warming up and in the cold after a no less than 3-4 minutes into my jog

I don't know what to do, I'm not allergic to anything, not diabetic, perfect vision.. The one and only thing that's now actually in my way is the shoulder

Such luck after making that post from last week, it didn't affect me at all ever since I got it fixed and just days before my medical i shoot myself in the foot :-\


----------



## Sk94 (3 Feb 2016)

I'm willing to do whatever it takes, be it rehab or surgery.. This is what I want and if I have to spend an x amount of time fixing it I will.. I'm gonna speak with my family doc and hopefully he gives me an MRI to fully get my diagnosis


----------



## mariomike (3 Feb 2016)

Sk94 said:
			
		

> If by chance I find out I've torn my rotator cuff again and will be needing surgery will I still have a chance at getting into the military?



Shoulder Surgery and Upcoming medical  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/115262.0

Recruiting >  i had surgery on my shoulder 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/113798.0

See also,

Shoulder surgery,
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca++sholder++surgery&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=OR6yVuK4F4eN8QfQ4KLICg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca++shoulder+surgery

As always, the most trusted source of information is your M.D. and Recruiting.


----------



## Sk94 (3 Feb 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Shoulder Surgery and Upcoming medical
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/115262.0
> 
> Recruiting >  i had surgery on my shoulder
> ...



I'll give them a call once I meet with my therapist and she tells me what it might be, I've done some online reasearch and it may be my bursa that's inflammed.. Hopefully rehab will help, unfortunately it had to be on the same shoulder that I had my labrum repair on... I don't ever plan on doing another Kipling pull up

Thank you Mario mike


----------



## mariomike (3 Feb 2016)

Sk94 said:
			
		

> Thank you Mario mike



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## Sk94 (3 Feb 2016)

So I just got back from the therapist, says its minor and after conducting some experiments of pressure and raising he said I shouldn't worry about anything major as it's the worrying that's going to be my downfall

We did some acupuncture and shoulder excersing. It was good and I feel relieved

However I did miss a medical today after cancelling yesterday which initially closed my file. I know the fiscal year starts at April so it would be ok if I decided to open it up mid to late March to get in for the new year?

Outcome of my pain - just a minor strain diagnosed both by my therapist and the doctor


----------



## Sk94 (4 Feb 2016)

Quick update, feeling 100 today... I need to stop stressing about this as it hasn't bothered in me since 2011 

Guess it's the fact that I've had surgery on it that I'm worried about being rejected


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (4 Feb 2016)

I had knee sugery in 2013 and I have my application back in in the final steps there is nothing to worry about just make sure you train properly to avoid injuring yourself.


----------



## Sk94 (4 Feb 2016)

Ksiiqtaboo said:
			
		

> I had knee sugery in 2013 and I have my application back in in the final steps there is nothing to worry about just make sure you train properly to avoid injuring yourself.



Yeah I had stopped thinking about it since 4 years ago.. just until recently I started looking on forums for medical and meps that made me all stressed and concerned

I felt fine today after some physio yesterday which in all honesty missed the acupuncture and had some done near my neck as well

I'm capable of using both my hands, just don't think I'll be doing a Kipling pull up ever again.. my physio therapist agrees with me


----------



## Sk94 (9 Feb 2016)

Yup my physio therapist says I'm good to go, he checked range of motion, did a few instability tests and said i can hit the weights in 2 weeks just to be safe.

No sign of weakness, did push-ups earlier and felt good.

The only bad part about this whole ordeal is that it looks worse than it really is.. I basically got scared because of having surgery 5 years ago, sprained my shoulder and ran to the hospital

I had a doctor in the ER and 2 different physio therapists at my clinic do tests and diagnosed me with a minor strain, within a few days I feel no pain and strong as I was before 

Question - how do I explain this to my med doc? Should I get notes before I re open my file?

Edit - I'm 21 for anyone wondering my age, I tend to think worst case scenario at times


----------



## Sk94 (9 Feb 2016)

I know I sound dumb believe me I know, it's just I've never been evaluated and looked at physically before to determine weather or not I should be accepted. 

So even something really small will go over my head and bother me. The docs know best, let the physio, my docs and med docs determine the outcome 

Sorry for embarrassing myself here, I'll continue to browse the forum but if a mod wants to look this post he can go right ahead


----------



## CombatDoc (9 Feb 2016)

Just get on with it. Stop perseverating about the minor strain you received doing Kipling pulls.


----------

